# Death Note - Do I read it or watch it first?



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Tempers!
Today Vol. 1 of _Death Note_ arrived from Amazon and I was planning on reading it later on.
But then this guy called iMasaru (ever heard of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?) pops up on MSN and says that it's better to watch it before I read it because it will affect me differently.
So, to those in the know - should I read it or watch it first? Or does the order even matter?
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 12, 2011)

Watch it.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

I've only watched it but the series is well done. Can't say the same for the manga. But I don't think it really matters

And iMasaru doesn't know anything. He sounds like a noob


----------



## haddad (Apr 12, 2011)

i would watch it if I were u


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 12, 2011)

Watch it before you read it.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 12, 2011)

Watch it first. The book's much more deeper than the movie.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 12, 2011)

I watched the anime before i read the manga


----------



## YetoJesse (Apr 12, 2011)

ok, how about if you do the one before the other, you'll probably stop doing the other?..
I'm reading it because i'm not that fond of watching anime... i prefer reading the manga...
but if you know everything through the anime and then read the manga, you'll be like:"I knew that.... and that aswell.... yeah, DUHH, Light!!1 (nub..)" so choose one (probably read it as you got the book) and watch it if you like ^^


----------



## doyama (Apr 12, 2011)

Not sure why people would recommend watching before reading the manga. The movies basically ruin most of the story arcs for the manga. I figure it's best to read the manga, get the full sense of the world and its intricacies, then watch the anime and movies as a supplement. 

Be warned though, Death Note is DENSE with text. If you're just 'dabbling' in Japanese and you're struggling to read Dragon Ball or whatever, this is going to give you a huge run for your money. You'll learn a lot though if you power through it.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 12, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Not sure why people would recommend watching before reading the manga. The movies basically ruin most of the story arcs for the manga. I figure it's best to read the manga, get the full sense of the world and its intricacies, then watch the anime and movies as a supplement.
> 
> Be warned though, Death Note is DENSE with text. If you're just 'dabbling' in Japanese and you're struggling to read Dragon Ball or whatever, this is going to give you a huge run for your money. You'll learn a lot though if you power through it.


I think it's easier to get into the heavier story in the manga if you have seen the anime.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like rich, heavy stories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
See, this is the problem I'm facing... I'm not really sure if I'm going to watch anime in general much in the long run. I always prefer to read things instead of watching them. And I was thinking that watching the anime might ruin my enjoyment of the manga :/.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Apr 12, 2011)

I read the manga before watching the anime (but that's cause the anime wasn't out yet in Japan.)  Yes, there's a lot of text in the manga, so if you don't mind reading a lot of text (especially for the second half of the manga), then I would suggest the manga.  If you don't like reading, then watch the anime and then you can skim though the manga for parts that aren't included in the anime.  I also would save the movies until after you've either finished the manga or the anime.


----------



## Joktan (Apr 12, 2011)

I watched the anime and havnt got around to reading the manga yet...i plan to sometime though...but i dont think it really matters,just your preference...


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Manga it is then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks all!


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I've only watched it but the series is well done. Can't say the same for the manga. But I don't think it really matters
> 
> And iMasaru doesn't know anything. He sounds like a noob


I've watched it aswell as read the manga. I think i would know what i'm talking about tyvm...

on topic: 
The only reason you'd want to read the manga version of Death Note is for the alternative ending and Spin off chapter added after the series ended.


----------



## Youkai (Apr 12, 2011)

I have read the Manga watched the Anime and the Movies and I would definietly recommend you like you seem to plan now to read the Manga !

especialy for Death Note its a very intelligent story. 
If you do not like story bades stuff (where there not not only stupid action without sense) you should read (well Anime's not bad either really) cuz at least the movie takes out the intelligence and misses the action which makes it more or less ... nothing ... just boring.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> I have read the Manga watched the Anime and the Movies and I would definietly recommend you like you seem to plan now to read the Manga !
> 
> especialy for Death Note its a very intelligent story.
> If you do not like story bades stuff (where there not not only stupid action without sense) you should read (well Anime's not bad either really) cuz at least the movie takes out the intelligence and misses the action which makes it more or less ... nothing ... just boring.


The movies also rearranged the story in a weird way o.O


----------



## InuYasha (Apr 12, 2011)

At first I loved DN(anime) but sadly it was short(to me anyway) plus the ending in my opinion sucked...


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> The only reason you'd want to read the manga version of Death Note is for the alternative ending and Spin off chapter added after the series ended.


Eh? That makes it sound like watching anime is _always_ better than reading manga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's kinda hard to explain without giving spoilers :S

Like i said to you before, it's up to you which you go for, i just found that the anime portrayed certain scenes better then in the manga, and if you read about it before watching it, it wouldn't be as affective.
It's mostly up to personal preference :3

edit: Even if you don't want to take my word into account, i'm sure the poll answers your question anyways.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> edit: Even if you don't want to take my word into account, i'm sure the poll answers your question anyways.


By just one vote, depending on how I look at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Started reading it anyways, and I'm impressed. At first I was kind of iffy about it, but then awesomeness ensued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I didn't know how quickly you could get through manga. I'm halfway through after around 40 minutes... but then, there are 12/13 volumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 12, 2011)

why should you buy it if you could download it 
just wit a totally free program
(domdomsoft mangadownloader)

i have my intire manga list from it and i am still seaching for more manga's to read

but read it first


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> why should you buy it if you could download it
> just wit a totally free program
> (domdomsoft mangadownloader)
> 
> ...


For the same reason you would buy a DVD, music CD, book or game. If you can afford to buy the hard copy to own, why bother download a virtual version :3

Some people like the whole process of going out, spending your own money to buy something, coming back home owning the fresh copy of the product. (Also for collecting purposes).

edit:typos


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 12, 2011)

The manga is different in  some places, than that of the anime (especially the ending) 

major difference i saw (there ARE others but are much less "serious" i would say) 

i remember death note was a big disappointment for me, obviously i won't say where, but i think most people got what im talking about here 

anyway you'll enjoy it either way i suppose, have fun.


----------



## dewback (Apr 12, 2011)

Read it the Manga is alot more detailed them the Anima and would rune the books


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> why should you buy it if you could download it
> just wit a totally free program
> (domdomsoft mangadownloader)
> 
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he means in the storyline. I'd have to agree, it was bearable but it just didn't feel the same after.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The storyline of the manga, the anime, or the general storyline of both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


general~
Most of it's good thought.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well... is it worth me shelling out £36.69 for the box set?


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 13, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Not sure why people would recommend watching before reading the manga. The movies basically ruin most of the story arcs for the manga. I figure it's best to read the manga, get the full sense of the world and its intricacies, then watch the anime and movies as a supplement.
> 
> Be warned though, Death Note is DENSE with text. If you're just 'dabbling' in Japanese and you're struggling to read Dragon Ball or whatever, this is going to give you a huge run for your money. You'll learn a lot though if you power through it.


Both the Manga and the anime have been officially translated and serialized in English. You know that right?

Anyway. Here's an idea: Watch the anime up to the final scenes. Then switch to the manga to read that final scene. It's so...tearing.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 14, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Well... is it worth me shelling out £36.69 for the box set?



if i lived in a civilized country where i can purchase such things yes i would say its worth it 

don't let our comments stop you, if you like something then why not ? 

when i said it was a disappointed its not like i meant its crap / it was more of a personal issue i had with the story

either way death note will literally get your heart racing towards the end, if you watch or read it

- p.s if you wanna be cheap you can easily find the anime posted on file hosting services *cough* mediafire *cough* *cough*


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's my belated opinion, having done both:

The anime follows the manga very closely for the first season (eps 1-25). But then for some reason, the season is only 12 episodes instead of the normal 26, so a lot of things get left out that are in the manga, so the manga is a far deeper experience from that point on, with many more subtle layers; plus if you ask me, the manga ending is the best of all the versions. So I would say -

Either up to episode 25
Then manga for the 2nd half (forget which volume this corresponds to, sorry)
Then episodes 26-37

Then if you still want for Death Note after that, the live action movies aren't too bad. Not as good as either the anime or manga, but not too bad.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the opinions! I've decided that I'll be buying the box set having read the first volume. Now to get the money in the bank...


----------

